# Skyrim Mods heruntergeladen Spiel stürzt ständig jedoch ab



## JeffreyDude (5. Juli 2014)

*Skyrim Mods heruntergeladen Spiel stürzt ständig jedoch ab*

Skyrim Mods heruntergeladen Spiel stürzt ständig jedoch ab
Hallo, ich weiß es wegen der Kompatibilität liegt wieso es ständig abstürzt 
Aber ich weiß leider nicht 

Welche Mods muss ich herunterladen muss damit es funktioniert könnt ihr bitte deswegen helfen ?

Welche Modliste funktioniert ingame ohne abstürze ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juli 2014)

Zunächst mal wäre es hilfreich, wenn du uns verraten könntest welche Mods du installiert hast und wo du die Probleme vermutest. Du sagst ja selbst schon, dass du an Kompatiblität denkst. Zu dem wäre es gut, wenn du sagen könntest welcher Fehler denn auftritt. Crasht das Spiel zurück auf den Desktop, bleibt es Hängen, gibts ne Fehlermeldung, etc. ?

Prinzipiell kannst du aber schon mal folgendes probieren: Im Startmenü von Skyrim kannst du dir angucken welche Mods installiert sind und sie selektiv aktivieren und deaktivieren. Probiere doch mal einzelne Mods zu deaktivieren bzw. zu aktivieren. Könnte je nach anzahl der Installierten Mods eine Weile dauern, aber dann kannst du im Ausschlussverfahren herausfinden, welche Mod hier stört.

P.S.: Zum anderen wäre es schön, wenn du ganze Sätze bilden würdest und wir nicht raten müssen, was du eigentlich meinst...


----------



## Styx13 (16. Juli 2014)

Schließe mich der Meinung von @Lightbringer667 an !!!
Es gibt für Skyrim eine unglaubliche Anzahl von Mods. Manche sind leicht zu installieren, manche sind etwas knifflig.
Wenn es mehrere Mods gleichzeitig sein sollen ( bei mir 144 ), kann es schon mal kompliziert werden.
Ich hätte da noch 3 Vorab-Tips:

1. Lade Dir den "Nexus Mod-Manager" herunter und installiere ihn. Er ist sehr hilfreich beim Installieren und deinstellieren der Mods.
2. Lade Dir das Programm "BOSS" herunter und installiere es. Das hilft Dir die richtige Ladereihenfolge Deiner Mods zu finden.
3. Überprüfe, ob Deine Mods die "FNIS - Mod" benötigen um zu laufen. Ist meist bei Bewegungs- und Animationsmods der Fall.


----------

